
Make way for ducklings – they’re smarter than you think - DrScump
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/07/15/make-way-for-ducklings-theyre-smarter-than-you-think
======
DrScump
Related article:

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/07/160714151856.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/07/160714151856.htm)

Paper:

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6296/286.full](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6296/286.full)

Interview with one of the authors (19 minutes):

[https://audioboom.com/posts/4877970-make-way-for-abstract-
th...](https://audioboom.com/posts/4877970-make-way-for-abstract-thinking-
ducklings-antone-martinho-iii-oxford)

